

Hacking Twitter @Anywhere's authentication - abraham
http://blog.abrah.am/2010/09/hacking-twitter-anywheres.html

======
user24
Not sure if I follow this. The hack is "log in, then extract your own token
and you can use it to access your own account"?

~~~
abraham
They @Anywhere authentication system is not published and it's use is
generally hidden by their JavaScript library. The post pulls out how
everything works if you want to use it directly in your own JavaScript.

~~~
user24
Ah, I see, thanks, I thought I was missing something! It's a nice bit of
reverse engineering/hackery.

I read it as "exploiting @anywhere", but you're using 'hacking' in the proper
sense.

